# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Midea ce-kfr26w/bp3

## pliktras

Καλησπέρα σας 
Έχω μια πλακέτα ενος φίλου από κλιματιστικό midea 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το που πάρει παροχή βγάζει p2 error που σημαίνει temperature protection compressor.
Το module τουλάχιστον στην έξοδο είναι οκ  όπως επίσης και το module του fan στην εξοδο δείχνει οκ ...όπως επίσης και οι εσωτερικες shunt είναι κομπλε..Τα αισθητήρια είναι οκ όπως δείχνουν αφού τα ζεστενω αλλάζουν αντίσταση .Αλλα έβαλα και αντιστάσεις  διαφόρων τιμών 
ακινήτων δεν άλλαξε κατι.Από τροφοδοσίες είμαι οκ....Από ρελέ είμαι οκ ....δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή στα χέρια μου το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς δεν ξεκινάει και δεν έχει κάποια τάση στον κονεκτορα του....Το θέμα είναι ότι το βγάζει το σφάλμα εξαρχής πολλές φορές και κάποιες φορές σε λίγη ώρα...Έιχε κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με midea ; Το μόνο που θέλω να δω ακομα είναι αν φτάνουν παλμοί στο tpd4135k.Επειδη το κλιματιστικό δεν είναι κοντά μου δεν ξέρω μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι που διαβάζει λάθος από ανάδραση πχ; 
Αν γνωρίζετε βοηθειστε με .Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Papas00zas

Ίσως επειδή δεν έχεις το μοτέρ να μη βλέπει ανάδραση και δεν ξεκιναει

----------


## pliktras

Ναι αλλά και με το μοτέρ το ίδιο κάνει και λογικά δε θα έπρεπε να μετράω κάτι στην έξοδο που πάει το μοτέρ?

----------


## Papas00zas

Ταχογεννήτρια έχει;

----------


## pliktras

Dc brushless uvw τρία καλώδια όπως βλέπω από την πλακέτα....Από εκει και πέρα από κοντά δεν έχω δει ποτέ το κλιματιστικό.....Επίσης δεν έχω βρει service manual.πουθενα

----------


## pliktras

Ευχαριστώ το έλυσα το πρόβλημα ,ύστερα από μεγάλη ανάλυση

----------


## p270

δεν μας λες και πως το ελυσες

----------


## pliktras

Δεν είχε τίποτα καμμένο απλά είδα πως διαβάζει τα αισθητήρια και υπήρχε ένα feedback σε ένα σημείο όπου έπρεπε να βγαλω το πλαστικό του κονεκτορα καινά δω ένα παντακι που δεν έκανε επαφη το πάνω με το κάτω επιπεδο..

----------


## johnnyb

Καλημέρα 

Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο STK φοράει η πλακέτα  ce-kfr26w/bp3 ? Έγινε κάρβουνο και διαβάζω μόνο το STK
(service manual.πουθενά όπως είπε και ο Χρηστος )

----------


## pliktras

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος ποιο STK φοράει η πλακέτα  ce-kfr26w/bp3 ? Έγινε κάρβουνο και διαβάζω μόνο το STK
> (service manual.πουθενά όπως είπε και ο Χρηστος )


Καλησπέρα stk621-033n

----------

johnnyb (29-09-19), mikemtb73 (29-09-19)

----------


## indefix123

Καλησπέρα, με την αντικατάσταση του STK λειτούργισε η εξωτερική μονάδα;

----------

